# tools that you feel changed the "game".



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

ill go with a 90% condensing furnace for hvac/r.

a digital multi-meter for electrical.

and pex for plumbing .

what is some more game changers....... if possible lets narrow it down to the last 10-20 years.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Laser line levels and plumb bobs, real time savers.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

the hex shank impact driver- changed my whole world


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jhall.sparky said:


> ill go with a 90% condensing furnace for hvac/r.
> 
> a digital multi-meter for electrical.
> 
> ...


All the cordless tools..:thumbup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

jhall.sparky said:


> ill go with a 90% condensing furnace for hvac/r.
> 
> a digital multi-meter for electrical.
> 
> ...


 
Fudge J.......you see some of these new manifolds used with Pex?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

chewy said:


> Laser line levels and plumb bobs, real time savers.


 

......women with less inhibitions:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Fein MultiMaster.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Tools Battery operated dont use them a real time waster.
Keyless chuck JUNK JUNK JUNK . Dont own one


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Tools Battery operated dont use them a real time waster.
> Keyless chuck JUNK JUNK JUNK . Dont own one


this is one of the more ignorant post this year


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> this is one of the more ignorant post this year


Agreed 100%


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I do industrial work and I have seen several times go to use a battery tool that someone has forgot to charge the battery and the job is shut down to Waite for the battery to charge. Are the tools as good as the electric tools ? From what I have seen yes they are. But when push comes to shuv it is electric for me.
I must say that my experience is mostly with 3/8 drills and sawzalls other tools I cannot speak of. 
As far as keyless ckucks I have seen them on Milwaukee, Dewalt neither are any good. On a hammer drill don't waste your money on a hammer drill if it has a keyless chuck. However I do like the SDS + system .
I do own a 7/8 Bosh hammer drill that is SDS+ it is extremely lite and it does a very nice job.
At heart I am a very old fashon guy. I don't believe in power windows in a vehicle. The way I see it is that is one less thing to brake down. 
I like to keep life simple.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Tools Battery operated dont use them a real time waster.
> Keyless chuck JUNK JUNK JUNK . Dont own one





sbrn33 said:


> this is one of the more ignorant post this year





mcclary's electrical said:


> Agreed 100%


Make that 300%. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Generic Arc Flash study stickers & an 8 cal superman suit. 
Saves time and PPE costs. 

Also the "Don't work hot." ,, <wink-wink> statement as you send the next available person to preform MCC repairs.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Tools Battery operated dont use them a real time waster.
> Keyless chuck JUNK JUNK JUNK . Dont own one


Incoherent rambling thoughts dont read them a real time waster.
Useless post JUNK JUNK JUNK . Don't post anymore.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I do industrial work and I have seen several times go to use a battery tool that someone has forgot to charge the battery and the job is shut down to Waite for the battery to charge. Are the tools as good as the electric tools ? From what I have seen yes they are. But when push comes to shuv it is electric for me.
> I must say that my experience is mostly with 3/8 drills and sawzalls other tools I cannot speak of.
> As far as keyless ckucks I have seen them on Milwaukee, Dewalt neither are any good. On a hammer drill don't waste your money on a hammer drill if it has a keyless chuck. However I do like the SDS + system .
> I do own a 7/8 Bosh hammer drill that is SDS+ it is extremely lite and it does a very nice job.
> ...


 you are a minority and a bit of a retro bate....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

for me.... a real game changer is Smart Phones....all the way.... especially for a one man shopper that does it all throughout the day...secratary, worker, estimator, etc...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

wireless technology..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I do industrial work and I have seen several times go to use a battery tool that someone has forgot to charge the battery and the job is shut down to Waite for the battery to charge. ........


So, let's condemn a perfectly good and useful technology based solely on the fact that you work with a bunch of dolts who are unable to treat tools properly.

Good plan.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Make that 300%. :thumbsup:


I say 1000% :jester:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I do industrial work and I have seen several times go to use a battery tool that someone has forgot to charge the battery and the job is shut down to Waite for the battery to charge. Are the tools as good as the electric tools ? From what I have seen yes they are. But when push comes to shuv it is electric for me.
> I must say that my experience is mostly with 3/8 drills and sawzalls other tools I cannot speak of.
> As far as keyless ckucks I have seen them on Milwaukee, Dewalt neither are any good. On a hammer drill don't waste your money on a hammer drill if it has a keyless chuck. However I do like the SDS + system .
> I do own a 7/8 Bosh hammer drill that is SDS+ it is extremely lite and it does a very nice job.
> ...


whoa who are you? This might actually be the most absurd thing I've heard in 14 years. And I wasn't even in high school at that point. Keyless chucks are junk? :wallbash: I think I'm going to go and check out the rest of this guy's posts now :detective: :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

This could have been an interesting thread...



Another item that changed the way I work is the M12 hackzall, fits in my pouch for working on a ladder and is the most used tool after my M18 drill.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Why hasn't anyone said powerpony/ powervise yet? And portaband lol Imagine running rigid with a hacksaw and hand threader! They had it rough back in the olden days..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Hippie said:


> Why hasn't anyone said powerpony/ powervise yet? And portaband lol Imagine running rigid with a hacksaw and hand threader! They had it rough back in the olden days..


 


I was thinking KY, video cameras, and X...


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I was thinking KY, video cameras, and X...


Is there a reason you bought the 2310-21? :blink:


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Chipping gun for concrete. I had to use one today to put a large hole in some cinder block to run temporary cables through. Beats using a hammer and chisel any day lol.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Power tools in general were a big leap in the past.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

My opinion would be microchips. We now have Computers doing so many things that were done by chisel and hammer and pencil and paper before.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> My opinion would be microchips. We now have Computers doing so many things that were done by chisel and hammer and pencil and paper before.


I was going to say laptops.

PLC's before that.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

FTW


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

iPads.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

B W E said:


> iPads.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cordless drill and impact gun. My younger days had us me using a scratch awl to punch a hole and driving flathead screws in by hand.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Well considering when I started out doing this we had no cordless tools, I was using fluke 20 and 30 series meters and working with relay logic, I'd say just about everything changed the game for me.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well from when we started till now i must say every tool battery tools are good get 3 batterys your good to go for the day.

And charge that batt up this way your ready plan your work.

Electric benders have improved over the years.

Track hoes that can do anything today Bobcats .

Wire pulling and wire feeders Greenlee .

Yes id say digital has opened up lots of tools to work with.

Battery power crimp tools the best .

Anything that can save labor hours time wasted doing things the old way and wasted material is a improvement in our trade !

I could go on and on but my favorite is the conduit measuring tool .

And some online know why just had to add that 480Sparky


----------



## mtc701 (Sep 30, 2009)

jhall.sparky said:


> ill go with a 90% condensing furnace for hvac/r.
> 
> a digital multi-meter for electrical.
> 
> ...


As in always having to fix leaks, game changing?

Allthough i can't say that all the properties I have worked at had pex. But there seems to be an awful lot of problems with a property 20+ years old. I am a little green as far as building maintenance but some of the older guys seem to agree with me as well.

Just curious why you think pex is so great.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

mtc701 said:


> As in always having to fix leaks, game changing?
> 
> Allthough i can't say that all the properties I have worked at had pex. But there seems to be an awful lot of problems with a property 20+ years old. I am a little green as far as building maintenance but some of the older guys seem to agree with me as well.
> 
> Just curious why you think pex is so great.


I asked one plumber that question. He said it was far easier/faster to install and is more flexible than copper. That being said, copper seems far more durable and less prone to leaks (solder vs crimps.)


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

dvd ****


----------



## mtc701 (Sep 30, 2009)

Acadian9 said:


> I asked one plumber that question. He said it was far easier/faster to install and is more flexible than copper. That being said, copper seems far more durable and less prone to leaks (solder vs crimps.)


That sounds about right.

Not really a tool nor electrical but as long as plumbing is on the topic. Sharkbite fittings have been game changing as long as they are installed correctly. I have not seen these leak much and they have saved me on a few occassions especially the sharkbite shutoffs.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

EA Ultra TeV+ PD detector, completely changes the way we look at predictive maintenence, best thing since IR cameras showed up 30 years ago.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

mtc701 said:


> As in always having to fix leaks, game changing?
> 
> Allthough i can't say that all the properties I have worked at had pex. But there seems to be an awful lot of problems with a property 20+ years old. I am a little green as far as building maintenance but some of the older guys seem to agree with me as well.
> 
> Just curious why you think pex is so great.


ease of install, time,money,materials; all saved and heres the kicker it works great with well water ........... try that as my personal experienced opinion!

bonus fact: do you know 3/4 pex slides right through 3/4 quest piping , couplings and all.............. i got the experience to go on and on........ not cocky just nestled in a good understanding of plumbing.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> dvd ****


Internet ****


----------



## mtc701 (Sep 30, 2009)

jhall.sparky said:


> ease of install, time,money,materials; all saved and heres the kicker it works great with well water ........... try that as my personal experienced opinion!


In that case i would much rather be installing than maintaining :laughing:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Smartphone.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

piperunner said:


> I could go on and on but my favorite is the conduit measuring tool .
> 
> And some online know why just had to add that 480Sparky


Unfamiliar. Got a link?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't think in the last 20 years the real game changers are tools. More in software, bidding tools. Phones, cell phones. Supply houses delivering, not sure if that was offered 20 years ago. Information sharing via the internet like this forum. The internet was a huge LIFE changer.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

mtc701 said:


> In that case i would much rather be installing than maintaining :laughing:


Real PEX has come a long way in the last 5-10 years. If you are looking at a 20 year old install it is more likely Quest. PEX has made the connection method pretty idiot-resistant. Unlike copper, PEX can freeze without rupturing.


----------

